# Any Rep of Ireland retirees here



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi folks,

I was wondering if there were any people from Rep of Ireland who have retired to the Philippines.

I am thinking of doing so in the future as I am retired here in Ireland and any advice from fellow countrymen would be greatly appreciated.

Pat


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Just curious (My Mother's family is Connolly), where in Ireland are you from?


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Just curious (My Mother's family is Connolly), where in Ireland are you from?


With the greatest of respect.


I'm a retired Dub, Mother Galway and Father Leitrim.

Ok you living in Philippinees.


I'd appreciate any info re moving there.

Regards

Pat


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> With the greatest of respect.
> 
> I'm a retired Dub, Mother Galway and Father Leitrim.
> 
> ...


From Seattle, Washington originally. Been living in Bacolod City (****** island btwn Panay and Cebu) since Dec '05. Married to Filipina. Have been staying using Balikbayan visa. Every yr we take a vacation out of Country and upon return I receive 1 yr visa stamp in passport. Love it here.


----------

